# John Deere 5055E, 5075E, questions..



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, 

I currently have a JD 3520 tractor with a 72" metal bucket with a metal cutting edge that I use for my smaller parking lots but I am looking to upgrade. 

My local dealer has a JD 5055E & a 5075E leftover pre emmission diesel. 

What size pusher box can I put on them? also is there a decent metal cutting edge or stick with Rubber?

Both machine are the same size and weight about 6,000lbs but one has 55hp and the other 75 hp. 

Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

No more than an 8' pusher, they will struggle with a 10'


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

ahh k k thats what I was thinking. Is there a good metal cutting pusher out there? or stick with rubber


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 5083E with a 10' pro-tech rubber edge and it has absolutely no problems with it. Tractor has loader and weight box on back, no weight in tires. Longest run that it does is about 800'.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A friend of mine has a 5075 that runs an 8ft plow with wings. It does great but I would not run a pusher wider than 8ft.. his plow is frame mounted so the only downside is it can't stack any higher than a truck. It is very maneuverable and has great visibility.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

hammerstein;1991209 said:


> I have a 5083E with a 10' pro-tech rubber edge and it has absolutely no problems with it. Tractor has loader and weight box on back, no weight in tires. Longest run that it does is about 800'.


There is quite a difference between an 83E and the 2 models he was mentioning.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I have an 9/14 Horst on my 75 and it handles it with ease. As long as you have traction you should have no issues.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DeVries;1991244 said:


> I have an 9/14 Horst on my 75 and it handles it with ease. As long as you have traction you should have no issues.


I know a 75 hp tractor will struggle with a 9-14... my 110hp kubota struggles pushing a 10-16 on the heavy wet snow.... for short pushes 200' and under I understand but for anything 800+ feet forget about it

It's all about weight tho, hp means nothing... 75 hp could push a 16' plow just the tractor doesn't weight enough to get enough traction


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

DeVries;1991244 said:


> I have an 9/14 Horst on my 75 and it handles it with ease. As long as you have traction you should have no issues.


I'd love to run that for a winter. Be a super machine for HOA's and parking lots alike.

You must have the piss weighted out of it . That tractor only weighs about 6300 pounds in factory trim. How long are your pushes?


----------



## Jimbuilds (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a 2014 5055e cab with 553 loader and sb1280 blower on back. I have weight in tires and I wouldn't hesitate to use a 9' blade/ push box on front if mounted to loader.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1991313 said:


> I'd love to run that for a winter. Be a super machine for HOA's and parking lots alike.
> 
> You must have the piss weighted out of it . That tractor only weighs about 6300 pounds in factory trim. How long are your pushes?


Back tires are loaded and it has an 8 foot box on the back for pulling driveways. It is only used in condo developments so pushes are maybe 300 feet at most.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok great it sounds like a 8' is the way to go. Jimbuilds- How come you went with the 55 instead of the 75?


----------



## Jimbuilds (Sep 29, 2014)

classiclawncare;1992167 said:


> Ok great it sounds like a 8' is the way to go. Jimbuilds- How come you went with the 55 instead of the 75?


 Simplest answer is price. My dealer wanted $8000 more for 5075. I got a great deal on the 5055. Only difference is tires and turbo size and injectors. I thought the 55 engine May last longer with less boost. Hydraulics, wet clutch, power reverser 12 speed etc are all the same.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Jimbuilds-- what are your average snowfall amounts, or pushing every 2-3 inches with the storm? What type of snow most of the time? Powder, wet etc...

We're really considering a tractor for next winter is why I'm asking. Most of the 5 series Deere's I've seen are at least an 83/85 but that's generally up in lake effect country in Michigan.


----------



## Jimbuilds (Sep 29, 2014)

We have had over 16 feet of snow this year. I've blown and plowed 36 snow events this season. Our snow is light usually but we can get wet heavy snow maybe 20% of our storms. Usually I blow snow with the tractor and it usually has no problem with power. As far as plowing snow I have an 8' blade on my truck and it usually has no trouble with the heavy snow unless it is over 1 foot push. Most of my plowing and blowing is done near the end of storms unless it lasts over 8 hrs. I only have one large lot that is cleaned out more than once per storm to accommodate shift changes. I really like using blower on tractor to help minimize tall snow banks especially this year. You will be amazed with what a tractor can do, usually a Deere is much heavier than a Kubota and I think the weight helps.


----------



## Chesapeakeice (Dec 7, 2013)

Jim I think you made a good choice. I used a JD 5045e last year with 540 loader and a deere 9 foot plow last year. Used it plow parking lots and 12 miles of roads in residential areas for the local county. I never had any horsepower issues in dry or wet snow with only 45 hp but managed to tweak the loader arms on a man hole the only drawback was no cab. 20 hours out in the environment is tough on the body. I upgraded to a 5115m this year with a deluxe cab, what a difference to plow in a t shirt, and 20 pus hours was not a problem. Good luck with the new machine.


----------

